# How can I prevent swallowing air?



## 14836 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have gas problems related to too much air swallowing. I searched the forums ad the web but couldn't find a satisfactory answer on how to prevent/reduce swallowing air. I try consciously forcing myself not to, but the saliva going to my throat forces me to swallow. When I am unconscious about it, of course, I gulp and swallow air all the time. Does anybody know a way to stop gulping air?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

How do you know you are swallowing air? For that matter, how do you know you have gas?


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Alanic, unless you want to listen to flux insist that you "don't have gas and can't swallow air", ignore his question.







Sandi~


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome alanic


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sandi,keep in mind that flux is the only one (that i know of)who comes here and who has been investigated for gas research.I think he has aerophagia.Perhaps?OOps i just swallowed air by gulping saliva.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Seriously,how a simple thing like air would do such damage.


----------



## 14836 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello Joolie, hello everybody







I knew that was coming flux, let me explain. I see myself gulping all the time when I'm unconscious. When we take casual videos, I'm like "omg why am I gulping all the time?". I think I made myself learn it in time and it's the usual way of living for my body now. When I was a kid I practiced burping and passing gas at will(and I was pretty good at it







), I think that's the main reason my body wants to do it all the time now.My problem is, I have to either pass gas or burp often. I can force myself to stop one, but then the other one gets dominant and I can't stop both. If I try, I have wild air movements with sound in my bowels. If I burp or pass gas, it really goes away. And when I'm by myself I burp, but as you can imagine this gets harder when I'm with people.I can stop myself from gulping for a while, then I can feel that my stomach is sucking on its door and creating vacuum. If I open my stomach's door by burping or gulping, immediately it gets in air, and in time it sends it down if I don't burp it out. I've been observing this for a long time now, I really can feel it. But the thing is, I think my mouth creates more saliva than necessary and I have to gulp often. Which results in gulping, and since my stomach is sucking in air, air enters my system to distub me till it gets out. I think one reason to my stomach sucking air may be that my digestive system works very fast. The time for food staying in my body is at most 6 hours, which I think is faster than usual. I think if I could slow my digestive system in general then my stomach would stop sucking in. Is there a way to do it? I'm pretty sure the air in my digestive system is mostly the air entering from my mouth. But I'll consider taking a test for bacteria overgrowth.Great community. I like this website.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I see myself gulping


What precisely do you mean by "gulping"? How is it different from ordinary swallowing? Have you timed how often you "gulp", say in 60 minutes?


> quote:since my stomach is sucking in air


The stomach by itself pushes things out, not in. The stomach doesn't suck, so to speak.


> quote:he time for food staying in my body is at most 6 hours, which I think is faster than usual.


Six hours sounds too fast to be a realistic value. Regardless, what's that have do with gas? Gas moves independently of liquid and solids in the gut.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

alanic,the easiest thing to do would be to go to the "find" feature and search under swallowing air. It will save a lot of being told that you can't swallow air. Ther eare other posts on the subject and i am sure there will be some help there for you!!


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

axiety at its acute stage can make you swallowing more then enuff air to cause problems..And some sleep disorders can cause that as well...


----------

